# Lightning FX Machine CHEAP!!



## turtle2778

Okay so Im crusing LTD to find a some Christmas crap CHEAP since I dont really decorate for it and I promised my neighbors if they put out more than just a lame ass pumpkin then i would put out some Christmas decorations too...sooo while i was looking i found THIS...http://www.ltdcommodities.com/home/...Rec=20&Ntt=light&N=37&Nao=0&R=443420-5FX9---1

Yes its for christmas but who's gunna see the tree and its the same freakin thing we just paid 12 bucks for LOL.


----------



## Bilbo

That sure looks like the Lightning FX box to me... just all "churched" up!


----------



## Night Owl

*D'OH!*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Looks good, Turtle. Thanks!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Bilbo said:


> That sure looks like the Lightning FX box to me... just all "churched" up!


LMAO!! What's next, a Jesus light FX box for Easter..? "Make the eyes in your Jesus on-the-cross scene dance to music!.."


----------



## Revenant

Looks hauntworthy to me... and I wonder what Rockin Robbie the Singing Tree could be hacked into?


----------



## HauntedAcresManor

wow-awesome price! thanks


----------



## slightlymad

Leave it to Turtle. Now can we scrape the tree off?


----------



## hawkchucker

Looks good to me. I think I will get one tonight!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hey Turtle - did you see 12 LED teas light set for $5.95?
http://www.ltdcommodities.com/home/...&Rec=1&Ntt=light&N=37&Nao=0&R=443004-7T2GWHT1


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Why are things so much cheaper when they make them for Christmas as opposed to Halloween? Luckily, we haunters easily adapt.


----------



## Revenant

EVERYTHING is made for Halloween! Some things just take an extra step or two to get it ready.

HEY WAIT... I figured it out! See, since it's for Halloween, the FX box is wearing a Halloween Costume! It's dressed up as a Christmas prop. Clever costume, eh? Had all of you fooled!

I'll take one for the team here... I'm ordering one. We'll see if it's the same box.


----------



## turtle2778

LMAO, nice rev way to think outside the box.


----------



## Terrormaster

Revenant said:


> I'll take one for the team here... I'm ordering one. We'll see if it's the same box.


Hey Rev, ju get this in yet? Thinking of ordering a few myself. If it works, I'm sure it's nothing a few sprays from a can of Krylon Fusion Black can't solve.

-TM


----------



## slimy

I ordered four of them a few days ago. I'll let you know what I find out. 

It makes me laugh that I didn't even notice the tree.


----------



## ithurt

any news on these slimy?


----------



## scare-m

WOW this is a great find!!

I couldnt find the Lightning FX in stock anywhere and everyone wanted 30. I ordered 2 and of course the tea lights

Says 14 days to come in


----------



## sparky

OK........ did anyone get these yet.........????? Do they realy work


----------



## Otaku

If they are the same unit as the Lightning FX that was sold by Spilsbury, then they should work just fine. They look to be the same product with a different case. I have 2 of the FX boxes, and I spliced the audio cable to run both boxes from the same MP3 player. 1000 watts of instant lightning.


----------



## Gory Corey

Now switch to LED lights and you can have 1000+ lights

Only diff between the 2, the LFX machine comes with the T&L soundtrack (and other noise)


----------



## ithurt

This would prolly work well with crossovers or capacitors to break up the frequencies right?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I just bought one. Takes about 2 wks to mail.


----------



## Spookie

I bought two. The post was perfect timing as I still needed to work on my thunder and lightning effect. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Joiseygal

Looks like a great deal. I ended up buying three. They said something about paying shipping charges at time of delivery. I'm surprised they didn't add the shipping charges when you purchase the item. Anyway looks like a great deal and I can't wait to get them. Thanks turtle for the heads up!


----------



## Terrormaster

Yeah, ordered 3 myself. Actually have plans for at least two of them already.

-TM


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you tried the box I sent to you yet?


----------



## Spookie

I just got an email saying it was shipping soon. I've never ordered from them before so don't quite know how they do things. I haven't received a charge on my credit card yet--for the product or shipping. They use UPS and I can see that UPS received billing info on the 15th from them but nothing else has happened. I see from their site that the scheduled delivery is suppose to be today. Not sure if that means they expect to deliver the package to UPS then or what. Anyone know how things get processed? I'm assuming they could be a big time shipper and might send truckloads over to UPS for shipping.


----------



## Spookie

My Xmas Tree FX boxes (2) will be here on Monday by UPS. I thought the shipping charge was reasonable--apx $8.80 for the two boxes. The charge showed up on my cc on Friday night. I'll let you know what I think after I try them out.


----------



## Spookie

Xmas Tree FX boxes just arrived by UPS. Yeah! A-1 packaging BTW. The red/green Xmas tree on the box looks to be more or less integrated into the box cover so I don't want to try prying off, but am sure it could be painted with black paint for plastics I guess if you wanted to go through the trouble. 

Impressed with the product quality. Manufacturer - Can You Imagine. Also comes with an extra fuse. Good instructions. Box has on/off switch and an RCA audio in. I'll need to pick up the appropriate cable to connect my mp3's smaller 3.5 mm audio out and the box's RCA audio in--Radio Shack trip!

Plugging an audio source into the box turns off the exterior sound detector. However, if you hook this up to your table lamp, with no audio source in, the noises in your room will make the light flicker depending on the level of sound you set the box to pick up on. So yes, this is otherwise known as a Lightning FX box. Thanks for the heads up on this.

BTW product is 120V - 60Hz. Max. 500W/4A. Says not to exceed the 500W with incandescent load. Do not use with flourescent lighting fixtures.


----------



## Terrormaster

That's shweet - can't wait to get mine. Glad I'm getting an extra, the wifey wants actually use it for Christmas hehehe.

-TM


----------



## slimy

Sorry, I dropped the ball on this. Didn't get back with you guys. 

Yes, good packaging. Decent ship time. And other than the christmas tree, it's the same box as the Lightning FX. Spookie has a great description. 


Buy these boxes! You will find many uses for these.


----------



## Terrormaster

Awesome news Slimy and Spookie. Can't wait to get mine, I have two props which need them and hopefully I get them in time.


----------



## HauntCast

Thanks for the post. I bought one and it arrived yesterday. It works great. Shipping took about two weeks, so I would order now if you want one. I'm putting it on my roof, so I probably won't paint over the christmas colors because no one will see it.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

yep, they got 'em at Lowe's already. Wish they were this early with Halloween stuff !!


----------



## Spookie

I was at Lowe's last night and they had pulled all of the Halloween stuff and pushed it into two areas while they stripped the shelves and were setting up for Xmas stuff. There was some Halloween stuff left, Gemmy mummies, a few inflatables and such but it was a pretty poor selection I thought. I feel for people who start shopping for Halloween in October.


----------



## Terrormaster

I don't have much to say for the people who shop for Christmas in October...


----------



## Northern Touch

I have tried everything with them and still have no answers on shipping to Canada I have been so busy with my haunt and oping are store but wish I could get my hands on 2 before Halloween or really the 20th but I have been searching online for another good deal.


----------



## Spookie

Northern Touch said:


> I have tried everything with them and still have no answers on shipping to Canada I have been so busy with my haunt and oping are store but wish I could get my hands on 2 before Halloween or really the 20th but I have been searching online for another good deal.


Here's what the LTD Commodities and ABC Distributing (sister company) sites say:

"Where can orders be shipped?

Orders can only be shipped to the addresses within the continental U.S., Alaska, Hawaii and Puerto Rico.

We're sorry, at this time we are unable to ship items to Guam, the Virgin Islands or APO/FPO addresses."

Guess that also means no shipments to Canada.


----------



## HauntCast

You could have them shipped to someone in the US and reshipped to you if you can't find anybody else. I know it would cost a few dollars more.


----------



## Joiseygal

My order arrived today and I love it! I'm going to hook it up to a pumpkin and have it talk. It is so much cheaper than the other units I was looking at. Thanks so much for the heads up on this unit Turtle.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

Oh, that is Awesome! Going to try to get it for Christmas this year and then use it for 2009 Halloween.


----------



## p3ppy

thanks for the deal, wish i looked here a week ago when i bougght the halloween one for 25 bucks!


----------



## haunted hollows

I got my shipment today, two brand new x-mas light controllers. Anyone have any ideas where I can find a good thunder track? Also does anyone have any experience making a prop talk with one of these units? I love this site!!!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster

haunted hollows said:


> Also does anyone have any experience making a prop talk with one of these units? I love this site!!!!!!


I can't imagine it being too terribly difficult. Most all of the Gemmy animated skulls are driven by a small motor that's powered off 4-5v DC. If I had to take a stab at it, it should be as simple as plugging a 4-5v DC walwart into the lightning fx box and hardwiring the other end to the motor.

Do NOT power the LED eyes directly from the walwart though, you'll need to make sure there's an appropriate resistor or you'll overload and burn out the LEDs.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer

I ordered two of these at the beginning of the week. Hopefully I'll have them in time. Excellent find and a great price.


----------



## redquestron

WOW! This is a sweet deal! Thanks for the link, Turtle!


----------



## mixman

*Sweet*

This is awesome. I ordered 2 a few days ago. Hope I get them in time. I already have ideas that will require 3 more for next Halloween.


----------



## NickG

haunted hollows said:


> Anyone have any ideas where I can find a good thunder track? Also does anyone have any experience making a prop talk with one of these units? I love this site!!!!!!


check this out:

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/ThunderAndLightning/clsttd_ThunderstormTracks.html

I got "thunderstorm" from "the atmospheres collection" as he recommended. It's really good but several of the tracks have too much rain noise for my taste, but with my CD player I was able to chose which tracks to play on repeat. Instead, you could order one of the CDs from the vendor that sells lightning boxes and sound tracks... I forget what the name of the vendor was though... (someone chime in here!) the neat part was they had multi-track versions available.


----------



## Spookie

haunted hollows said:


> I got my shipment today, two brand new x-mas light controllers. Anyone have any ideas where I can find a good thunder track? Also does anyone have any experience making a prop talk with one of these units? I love this site!!!!!!


I bought one of the Big Scream TV's audio CDs -- Thunderstorm -- for $4.99 to use with mine. There's a sound clip on the site. They were very prompt mailing and I received email confirmations from them on the order and on shipping. Happy to recommend.

http://www.bigscreamtv.info/bigscreamcds.html


----------



## JohnnyL

I have three of these available (the Halloween ones with the black box and orange bolt) if anyone's interested PM me.


----------



## mixman

My order showed up yesterday. I bought 2. shipping was $7 and some change. I was able to track the shipment on their website. I'm looking forward to using these and getting more for next year.


----------



## sbeck

*Cubloc Cb280*

I purchased a Cubloc CB280 (49 IO outputs) with the proto pcb and the SSR4 relay pcbs. I need to know if anyone knows how I can setup this up to work with the Brookshire software. Any help would be great. Thanks.

Scott


----------



## Justin

I bought one of these for my haunt and worked great! Everyone said the lightning was a nice touch.


----------



## HauntCast

I used this effect for the first time this year and got many compliments. I worked perfectly.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Me too. I purchased my last year or year before but put it to use for the first time this year. 
It couldn't be easier. I have a small front yard so I cranked up my boom-box with the thunder storm track that came with it. I bought a $5.00 halogen work light and aimed it up onto the house. For a small amount of money it was a fantastic effect. I only use mine on 10/31 and nobody notices the rain sound or the lack of delay.

I had it cast a shadow of the spooky-tree and raven onto the bricks. Looked great.


----------



## HauntCast

I bought a work light too. I put mine on the roof with my Bose boom box hidden behind the chimney. I made an awesome thunder SFX by editing a thunder storm fx with no rain or wind, just thunder.


----------



## bohica

Awesome link, the tea lights and box will come in handy!


----------



## Spookie

Those Christmas Tree FX boxes are still available through ABC Distributing or LTD Commodities for anyone that missed out on getting them for Halloween this past year to create flickering lights to simulate lightning in their haunt (see posts at beginning of thread). Since they are a seasonal item however, I think they will disappear after Christmas or when they sell out. It's a great price for a terrific effect even with the green and red christmas tree on the box!


----------



## Terrormaster

Looks like they're all gone at LTD, anyone know another source of these?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Terrormaster said:


> Looks like they're all gone at LTD, anyone know another source of these?


http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/p...=light&sortby=newArrivals&page=4&WT.svl=83002


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Is this it?

http://www.lighterside.com/product/sale/christmas+tree+fx.do

It's on sale, and looks just like a Lightning FX box with a Christmas tree on it. Heck, even I could afford that!


----------



## Otaku

Yep, that's it. It's the same thing as the Lightning FX box, it's just wearing a different shirt.


----------



## Gory Corey

FYI, things you never knew existed and lighter side are both archie mcphee, so it is the same company either way.

IF you have a Tuesday Morning near you, go there, I just bought 3 for 6.99 each.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Gory Corey said:


> FYI, things you never knew existed and lighter side are both archie mcphee, so it is the same company either way.
> 
> IF you have a Tuesday Morning near you, go there, I just bought 3 for 6.99 each.


My Tuesday Mornings never have those. They still haven't gotten in any really good stuff for Halloween even.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Never heard of Tuesday Morning. I checked out their site, and the nearest store is over an hour away. I think that the $12.87 price is affordable, but $6.99 would be even better! I may end up buying one from Lighter Side.


----------



## Gory Corey

speaking halloween items there (Tuesday Morning), they had a decent selection of cutesy stuff, not to my liking, but I may get some of the halloween xmas ornaments.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer

Hey Corey! Any chance you could post the Tuesday Morning SKU? I need it to check if any stores in my area have it in stock.

Thanks!


----------



## thegrimace

I'd also like the SKU, I went by my store today and didn't see the unit. However, tomorrow is Tuesday...


----------



## saint paul mn

Dr Morbius said:


> LMAO!! What's next, a Jesus light FX box for Easter..? "Make the eyes in your Jesus on-the-cross scene dance to music!.."


I would buy this.


----------



## Kammo

Anyone have a couple of these they might want to get rid of?
I really need 2 but they dont sell them anywhere here in Albuquerque. 
I would take either one, the halloween one or the christmas one... If anyone can help me????


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Kammo, you might want to start a thread in the classified section. You might get some bites.


----------

